# Medicine for Porphyria



## OrangeHaze (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello everyone. My sister suffers from a rare blood disease known as AIP (acute intermittent porphyria). It causes intense painful stomach seizures, and neuropathy among other things during attacks. The pain is extremely severe. Currently her hematologist has her on Lortab for pain during attacks, but its pretty much a joke. All she can really do is lay awake and cry all night, sometimes she wakes up screaming in pain.

I'm looking to grow medical strain(s) that may offer her some relief. I have been researching around and it looks like Indica is the way to go for stomach/abdominal pain. I'd like to try both photos and autos. Autos for between harvest/emergency situations.

Something with mid to low THC and High CBD would be ideal. I could use some suggestions. Thanks


----------



## sheldonblack (Sep 20, 2013)

OrangeHaze said:


> Hello everyone. My sister suffers from a rare blood disease known as AIP (acute intermittent porphyria). It causes intense painful stomach seizures, and neuropathy among other things during attacks. The pain is extremely severe. Currently her hematologist has her on Lortab for pain during attacks, but its pretty much a joke. All she can really do is lay awake and cry all night, sometimes she wakes up screaming in pain.
> 
> I'm looking to grow medical strain(s) that may offer her some relief. I have been researching around and it looks like Indica is the way to go for stomach/abdominal pain. I'd like to try both photos and autos. Autos for between harvest/emergency situations.
> 
> Something with mid to low THC and High CBD would be ideal. I could use some suggestions. Thanks



To me the trick is the time of harvest and curing period. I had some chemdog(yea chemdog) that lasted me about 8 months and the last 2 months it became the most potent damn thing I"VE EVER SMOKED, to the point that me and my girl both would go to sleep with TV on and lights on. She can't even handle the slightest light in the room normally but we got soooooooooooooo messed up that couldn't even make it to the light switch. CURING CURING CURING, a good strain helps too.


----------



## Dhanvantari (Sep 24, 2013)

Later harvests are better for medicinals, you think?


----------

